# What is this called and where to I buy it?



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got these on my current enclosure and want to use them for my new build but no idea what they are called of where to get them. They are really useful for running leads out of the enclosure.


Thanks!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 30, 2012)

Bunnings


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 30, 2012)

Somehow I knew the answer to part two would be bunnings, now what do I ask for?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 30, 2012)

I know the round ones are referred to as a cord hole grommet.
I enjoyed the file name on your picture example.


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 30, 2012)

Chondrobsessed said:


> I've got these on my current enclosure and want to use them for my new build but no idea what they are called of where to get them. They are really useful for running leads out of the enclosure.
> View attachment 275564
> 
> Thanks!



If you cant get that exact fitting I use the raw MDF 'coasters' that Bunnings sell in the craft area. Its pretty much just a neatly cut piece of 3mm MDF that can be sprayed whatever colour and have a corner notched out.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 30, 2012)

If all else fails take phone with photo and say "I would like one of these please!" They understand photos more so than names.


----------



## JrFear (Dec 30, 2012)

also try an electrical supplier!


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 30, 2012)

after googling grommet I found
which could work nicely!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 30, 2012)

Chondrobsessed said:


> after googling grommet I foundView attachment 275567
> which could work nicely!


These computer table Grommets work fine...just silicone the outside as people have had them pop out then the snake tends to POP out for a bit lol


----------



## Snowman (Dec 30, 2012)

Computer cable grommets is probably best. The brown thing looks like the back of an electrical junction box.

- - - Updated - - -

The other option is to trace one of your old ones on a thin bit of melamine and make your own.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 30, 2012)

Snowman said:


> The other option is to trace one of your old ones on a thin bit of melamine and make your own.


This is true probably very easy! Thanks


----------



## Gruni (Dec 30, 2012)

ozimid said:


> These computer table Grommets work fine...just silicone the outside as people have had them pop out then the snake tends to POP out for a bit lol



Or insert it from the inside so the snake pushes against it and it can't pop out. 8) I would also put a locking screw through it so that once you have it closed up on the cable it cant accidentally widen again and give an escape route... Having said that I would just make a cover plate out of melamine or ply.


----------



## BigBrad (Dec 30, 2012)

Just cut the plugs off whatever u r using drill a hole big enough to just squeez the cord thru and wire up a new plug , $2.50 at where else but our faithful Bunnings , they come with instructions very easy. Dont quote me on it do your own research but I'm sure u don't have to be a licenced sparky to fit a new plug.


----------



## Joshpython (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea cheapest would be to cut a piece of plastic to fit. If you want a " professional " finish go to bunnings or an electrical wholesaler. They should be able to help you. By the way I think that you do have to be licensed to fit off a plug. You have to be licensed to do just about anything with 240v wiring.


----------

